# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 374 : nouvelle formule

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 374.

----------


## Sylla

Puisque je suis le premier, encore bravo pour le dossier, surtout l’interview de la boss de Colossal Order qui donne une vision intéressante  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Oulala ça fait un moment que Subnautica me faisait de l’œil, mais mon aversion pour les accès anticipés, aussi bien fichus soient-ils, m'a toujours tenu à l'écart... Là, Guy Moquette me l'a vendu. Un croisement entre Robinson's Requiem et Sub Culture.  ::wub:: 
Allez, plus qu'à attendre une sortie sur GOG, et pendant ce temps les dévs sortiront quantité d'équilibrage et de contenu pour peaufiner et enrichir encore plus le jeu (y'a encore pas mal de trucs sur leur _roadmap_).

----------


## n0ra

Mon message sur Twitter : 

Salut, section NEWS il y a une petite coquille en début de news " Ça y est, la Chine s'est réveillée " sur le site :
" P em>Playerunknown's Battlegrounds souffre d'un ... "

EDIT : 

Même chose dans *News Online* Guild Wars 2 Coffre Spécial : " «em>« Les loot boxes sont ... "

----------


## the_protanogist

Amis canards bonjour, je poste ici par défaut, je ne sais pas dans quelle catégorie rentre mon "problème" : j'ai reçu ce matin dans ma boîte aux lettres (physique) une enveloppe garnie de trois sous-bocks et quatre stickers, le tout à l'image de notre magazine préféré.

Outre le raz de marée de bonheur immédiat qui m'a immédiatement submergé de dopamine et sérotonine (mes jambes en tremblent encore), un doute m'a étreint concernant ma légitimité à profiter de ce superbe cadeau du destin : je n'ai rien commandé . . . 

Est-ce un test de ma probité ? Une épreuve destinée à mettre à mal mon honnêteté ? Ou bien est-ce un cadeau du kickstarter auquel j'ai participé ?

 Je l'ignore, alors je me tourne vers vous : y a-t-il eu maldonne dans la livraison d'une commande d'un cocanard ? Dans ce cas je serais ravi de réparer ce coup du sort en restituant la marchandise, dans des conditions de confidentialité qui feraiENt gémir de plaisir la CNIL.

En attendant votre réponse, je vais faire des photocopies pour garder un souvenir, au cas où.

Cordialement,

un canard.

----------


## Izual

Ce sont bien des cadeaux du Kickstarter.  ::):

----------


## the_protanogist

> Ce sont bien des cadeaux du Kickstarter.


Ô joie, ô bonheur, je customise mon stick arcade de ce pas !

Merci !

----------


## Zodex

4829 enveloppes à remplir et envoyer !  ::lol::  Pour 4865 contributeurs.  :tired: 
C'est les stagiaires qui doivent être content de faire un stage dans un mag PC.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon si j'ai bien compris c'est à cause d'eux que le mag augmente, faut bien payer tous ces timbres.  ::ninja:: ²

Voila c'est tout.  ::ninja:: ³

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'avais aussi un p'tit bout de scotch sur mon enveloppe, on rigole pas avec la sécurité chez CPC  :^_^: 

Par contre c'est nul les sous bocks sont pas dédicacés  ::ninja:: 

Merci en tout cas, maintenant on veut le retour de la bière pour remplir les verres qui iront sur les sous bocks !  :Cell:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Nouvelle formule reçue aujourd'hui  ::o: 

Comme d'hab il faudra un moment pour s'adapter aux changements, mais il y a un truc qui me fait particulièrement bizarre (c'était peut-être déjà le cas avant mais je n'y avais pas fait attention) : vous avez combien de mises en pages différentes??

En fait c'est rigolo, c'est comme si vous aviez réuni tout plein de fanzines différents pour en faire un super mag de ce qu'il faut retenir tous les 15 jours  :^_^: 

Je m'en vais lire tout ça avec assiduité parce qu'au final ce que je retiens de toute façon c'est surtout le contenu et beaucoup moins le contenant!

----------


## abo

Où sont les tests de jeux pour smartphone ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## wsupyo

Bonjour à toutes/tous,
Premier post ici, nouvel abonné tout ça tout ça...
Question pour Pipomantis sur _MonHun_ comme les autres sites aiment appeler la saga : tu/vous (je ne sais pas comment ça se passe niveau familiarité ici, pour info j'ai plus de 30 ans, je peux donner du Bonjour Monsieur Bonjour Madame mais bon...) recommande clairement aux profanes de la série de se lancer dans l'aventure en coop. J'ai cru comprendre cependant qu'une grosse partie du jeu ne peut se faire qu'en solo et que même si on se lance en groupe dans certaines quêtes, les scènes scriptées et/ou les cinématiques ne sont "visibles" qu'en solo et qu'il y a toujours une manip à faire pour reprendre la quête avec ses compagnons de fortune.
C'est pas un peu pénible tout ça ? Est-ce que le rythme n'est pas trop cassé ?

Merci pour les réponses à qui saura éclairer ma lanterne.  ::trollface::

----------


## Grhyll

La page bleue dure à lire de début de numéro est encore là dans la nouvelle formule  ::cry::

----------


## Phenixy

> Question pour Pipomantis sur _MonHun_ comme les autres sites aiment appeler la saga : tu/vous (je ne sais pas comment ça se passe niveau familiarité ici, pour info j'ai plus de 30 ans, je peux donner du Bonjour Monsieur Bonjour Madame mais bon...)


Pipo aime bien qu'on l'appelle Madame mais seulement après minuit.

----------


## Pipomantis

> Bonjour à toutes/tous,
> Premier post ici, nouvel abonné tout ça tout ça...
> Question pour Pipomantis sur _MonHun_ comme les autres sites aiment appeler la saga : tu/vous (je ne sais pas comment ça se passe niveau familiarité ici, pour info j'ai plus de 30 ans, je peux donner du Bonjour Monsieur Bonjour Madame mais bon...) recommande clairement aux profanes de la série de se lancer dans l'aventure en coop. J'ai cru comprendre cependant qu'une grosse partie du jeu ne peut se faire qu'en solo et que même si on se lance en groupe dans certaines quêtes, les scènes scriptées et/ou les cinématiques ne sont "visibles" qu'en solo et qu'il y a toujours une manip à faire pour reprendre la quête avec ses compagnons de fortune.
> C'est pas un peu pénible tout ça ? Est-ce que le rythme n'est pas trop cassé ?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses à qui saura éclairer ma lanterne.


Alors c'est clairement pas idéal, mais je reste persuadé que c'est tout de même moins décourageant que la rigidité et la lourdeur du jeu quand on le découvre pour la première fois.

----------


## Zodex

Mais enfin, y'a une coquillette dans la toute première _news_, non ?

"Une soixante d'applications ont été retirées du Google Play Store(...)"

En plus maintenant, on sait qui fait la faute.  :haha:

----------


## LaVaBo

Purée, après m'avoir fait découvrir les jeux de grand strategy Paradox, le bonheur d'écraser le Saint Empire Romain Germanique sous les mousquets des tercios ou l'URSS sous les panzer divisions, ackboo me donne envie de jouer à un roman interactif avec des gamines de manga au look quasiment NSFW et une interface rose à en vomir des paillettes. Je suis troublé.

----------


## Kaelis

Bravo pour la couv'  ::):

----------


## abo

Pas convaincu pour l'instant par la rubrique "Les poubelles de Steam"...
Je préfère largement quand vous passez du temps sur des choses plus intéressantes. Quel intérêt de présenter des jeux/sujets de ce genre?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

-Faire le bilan d'une boutique qui est en train d'échapper à tout contrôle.
-Faire découvrir petit à petit des développeurs qui se sont spécialisés dans les jeux de chie.
-Être méchant.

----------


## abo

> -Faire le bilan d'une boutique qui est en train d'échapper à tout contrôle.


 Ok, mais ça ne nécessite peut-être pas d'être fait à chaque numéro? Ou du moins si, c'est possible, et d'ailleurs vous vous en êtes déjà faits l'écho jusqu'ici à plusieurs reprises; au détour* d'une news, d'un article. Par contre une rubrique tout entière dédiée à ça à chaque numéro, bof.




> -Faire découvrir petit à petit des développeurs qui se sont spécialisés dans les jeux de chie.


C'est sur cet aspect là que je suis le moins convaincu. Le mec qui peut te conseiller une boulangerie trop dégueulasse. Et un restau, l'autre jour, immonde, et attends, attends, je connais un coiffeur nul aussi et etc.
Je préfère quand vous nous faites découvrir des développeurs qui se sont spécialisés dans les jeux que vous trouvez intéressants, même en partie, des jeux un peu cassés mal foutus mais intéressants sur tel ou tel aspect par exemple. Là, les jeux de chie... Pourquoi en parler? 




> -Être méchant.


J'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est faire une fleur aux développeurs de ces jeux de chie que d'en parler. Laissez-les crever à l'ombre.

* ça c'est un des trucs que j'aime beaucoup, quand au sein d'un test sur un jeu, hop, vous mentionnez tel ou tel autre jeu ou truc parallèle.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben l'intérêt c'est de brasser un spectre plus large de jeux, de montrer d'autres facettes de l'industrie et d'apporter une lecture un peu légère qui fait office de bonbon pour le lecteur.

----------


## Sylla

J'aime bien les jeux de chie, aussi, parfois c'est marrant à lire. Faut pas que ça prenne trop de place (peut-être un numéro sur deux?) , mais sur le principe c'est du fun léger pour se moquer.

Ca me rappelle l'époque où jv.com classait ses tests par note: je filtrais en partant des 1 puis je remontais petit à petit jusqu'aux 5. C'était rigolo et Iza Czarnecka,Iza Czarnecka et Iza Czarnecka (vive le copier-coller comme dirait le rédacteur du test que j'ai oublié)

----------


## Zodex

> Ben l'intérêt c'est de brasser un spectre plus large de jeux, de montrer d'autres facettes de l'industrie et d'apporter une lecture un peu légère qui fait office de bonbon pour le lecteur.


Voilà, c'est un peu comme le test de Autobahn Police Simulator 2, de temps en temps ça fait du bien de voir un testeur ou une testeuse botter des culs, sauf que là, ça sera à chaque numéro !  ::lol::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Purée, après m'avoir fait découvrir les jeux de grand strategy Paradox, le bonheur d'écraser le Saint Empire Romain Germanique sous les mousquets des tercios ou l'URSS sous les panzer divisions, ackboo me donne envie de jouer à un roman interactif avec des gamines de manga au look quasiment NSFW et une interface rose à en vomir des paillettes. Je suis troublé.


Bon, c'est gratuit, et pas très long (steam indique que j'y ai passé 

Spoiler Alert! 


3 heures

)

Je............... 

Ah........................................

Je suis bien content de pas avoir à écrire 2 pages sur ce jeu.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Là, les jeux de chie... Pourquoi en parler?


Ca a l'air de plaire aux gens, en tout cas sur YouTube. Toutes ces chaînes où qu'il y'a un nerd qui a un jeu pas top et il est tout plein de haine, il écume sa rage, il salue sa colère, et son courroux coucou.

----------


## Kaelis

Ca fait qu'une page non ?

----------


## Haraban

Trop cool, le retour de Développez couché !
Je vais de ce pas installez VS2017 du coup ^^.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ca a l'air de plaire aux gens, en tout cas sur YouTube. Toutes ces chaînes où qu'il y'a un nerd qui a un jeu pas top et il est tout plein de haine, il écume sa rage, il salue sa colère, et son courroux coucou.


Du coup si on parle de cou roux, c'est plus Moquette qui devrait s'en charger  :X1:

----------


## Wulfstan

J'ai beaucoup aimé les rubriques "*La Caravane patche*" et "*Figure implosée*", par contre j'ai l'impression que "*Les Poubelles de Steam*" se cherche un peu. On ne sait pas si la rubrique doit divertir ou informer le canard. Là par exemple les deux derniers jeux sont survolés très rapidement à tel point qu'ils sont oubliés à la page suivante, et à part la présence de développeurs puants sur le store, je n'ai pas appris grand-chose (avec plus de 20.000 jeux en stock, on se doute qu'il y a bien plusieurs milliers de bouses infâmes dans le lot). Peut-être se concentrer sur un seul jeu ? Avec plus de screens et la même cartouche que les autres jeux testés, afin qu'on puisse au moins s'indigner du prix auquel il est vendu ?

Sinon je trouve la nouvelle maquette assez tristoune sur certaines pages, on se croirait un peu sur le Kickstarter nouvelle génération, très sobre, sans identité. Si je compare les News Online du 373 et du 374, il n'y a pas photo, l'ancienne rubrique paraît beaucoup plus accueillante et chaleureuse avec ses gros macarons et ses titres sur fond coloré, la nouvelle fait par contre très DéprimePC. Certains choix paraissent également bizarres, sur la première page du Panier garni par exemple, trois textes se côtoient en ayant des tailles de police et des styles différents. Quel est l'effet recherché ?

Et je rejoins les précédents commentaire sur certains cartouches qui sont assez illisibles (toutes celles de En chantier), surtout quand on lit son canard dans son plumard avec une lampe de chevet pour seul éclairage. Je ne suis pas non plus convaincu par la présence des alias twitter des journalistes qui en ont un en tête des tests et news. Sur la version web ça aurait un sens (ce qui n'est actuellement pas le cas, il faut d'abord cliquer sur le nom du journaliste, ce qui nous amène sur sa page, où est alors présent son alias twitter), mais sur la version papier, la liste des journalistes qui ont participé au numéro en première page, avec indication de leurs alias quand ils en ont un, me semblerait plus cohérent. Là, voir le symbole @ sur du papier, sur lequel tu ne peux pas cliquer (j'ai essayé), je sais pas, je trouve ça bizarre et assez peu esthétique (et pour un gars qui aime la cohérence d'ensemble, le voir accolé à certains noms et pas à d'autres...)

Après autant de négativité, je tiens quand même à préciser que c'est toujours un plaisir de vous lire, et que le trio tests/news/enquête est un combo gagnant pour ma part !  :;): 

Sinon est-ce que vous savez lorsque vous aurez des nouvelles sur le braquage des ventes en kiosque et la manière dont nous pouvons aider ?

----------


## tnr

> Purée, après m'avoir fait découvrir les jeux de grand strategy Paradox, le bonheur d'écraser le Saint Empire Romain Germanique sous les mousquets des tercios ou l'URSS sous les panzer divisions, ackboo me donne envie de jouer à un roman interactif avec des gamines de manga au look quasiment NSFW et une interface rose à en vomir des paillettes. Je suis troublé.


Il me semble qu'il y avait déjà eu un article dessus et il ne m'avait pas fait hausser le sourcil, là j'ai décidé d'essayer grâce à cette rubrique et ça vaut le coup. Ackboo a bien décrit le principal point faible du jeu, ce début un peu long. Je n'avais jamais joué à un roman interactif (c'est bien la traduction de _visual novel_ ?), plutôt une nouvelle interactive ici  car Steam me dit 4H de jeu, le tout incluant ma pause déjeuner, avec une lecture de l'anglais plutôt bonne mais loin d'être courante (par contre j'ai carburé à cause du boulot qui m'attendait). Et j'ai bien aimé. Je précise que j'avais tenté un jeu de drague, une fois, pour déconner, à l'époque où j'étais à peu près dans la tranche d'âge, et que je n'avais pas supporté.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ce sont bien des cadeaux du Kickstarter.


Est-ce que vous avez fait tous les envois avec ce numéro ? Mon exemplaire (sauf erreur de ma part) n'en était pas pourvu.

----------


## Maria Kalash

C'était envoyé à part. Et il me semble que les envois sont encore en cours.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ahhh super.  ::):

----------


## ERISS

"cadences infernales", qui proviennent en partie de vanter les gros procs par CPC Hardware..
Comme si l'utilisation de la technologie était neutre, apolitique, innocente et inoffensive.
La technologie souvent provient du militaire comme moyen de soumission, et sinon par leurs commanditaires civils comme moyen de contrôle; en faire un progrès c'est grâce à ceux qui sont censés en être victime, un dérivé après-coup; il ne faut pas confondre le but et le moyen, la barbarie n'est pas le contraire de la civilisation.

----------


## Kaelis

oké

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ca marche bien son nouveau Comment Generator 3.2 alpha  ::o:

----------


## Flad

J'ai reçu mes stickers et dessous en vair  ::ninja::  hier !
Je me souviens même pas du soutien que j'ai filé au KS  ::o:

----------


## Nicolus

> oké


Oui il revient bien en forme!

----------


## LePok

Hola la Team CpC, je ne vois aucune allusion à des retards de livraison du no 374 dans la discussion... or j'habite dans le 94 et hier je n'avais toujours rien reçu... suis-je un cas isolé ?...
Juste quand la nouvelle formule débarque, purée...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Aucun souci de notre côté. Il faut vérifier si l'abonnement est toujours en cours et si c'est le cas, faire une réclamation sur la page qui va bien pour signaler que le numéro n'a pas été réçu.

----------


## Ruvon

> Aucun souci de notre côté. Il faut vérifier si l'abonnement est toujours en cours et si c'est le cas, faire une réclamation sur la page qui va bien pour signaler que le numéro n'a pas été réçu.


Tiens tu me fais réaliser que si je vais sur ma page de membre https://www.canardpc.com/membre/ruvon je vois :

Abonné depuis le 13 octobre 2013
Kickstarter abo CPC 1 an papier
3 numéros restants, expire le 30 novembre 2017

Et sur la page que tu linke :

Du numéro 352 au numéro 374 - reste 0

Du coup ça fait pas mal d'infos contradictoires  ::): 

D'ailleurs faut que je me réabonne...

----------


## LePok

Merci Kahn, oui oui abonnement toujours en cours il me reste 16 numéros à recevoir...
A croire que mon post l'a fait venir, ça y est, pli et CPC #374 récupéré hier en BAL ! Je ne sais pas par quels détours il est passé mais c'est l'essentiel, il est là, je vais pouvoir découvrir la nouvelle maquette ! Le temps que la neige fonde...

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Petit retour après lecture de ce n° !

D'abord sur le dossier du Crunch, j'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est complet et tout, et j'ai aussi bien aimé le petit encart pour le "crunch" de la rédaction CPC. Ca répond en partie à mes questions sur les conditions de travail des journalistes de CPC et j'ai trouvé ça intéressant (et totalement en rapport avec le sujet).

Pour le reste, certaines rubriques me plaisent bien, à voir ce que ça va donner, même si au premier abord je me suis demandé ce qui avait changé finalement.
Le coup du rédacteur qui teste un jeu qui ne lui plait pas a priori est plutôt bien vu, même si j'ai un doute sur sa pérennité (au bout d'un moment est-ce qu'ackboo n'en aura pas marre qu'on lui refourgue des jeux de dragues japonais ?). Bon, ça tiendra au moins le temps que chque rédacteur teste son némésis !

C'est plus sur la mise en page et le choix de couleur ou de style que je suis mitigé. Je n'ai pas eu de problème de lecture (certains disent que les encarts sont difficiles à lire ; je n'ai pas trouvé personnellement mais bon). En revanche, je trouve le style graphique parfois discutable.
Par exemple l'écriture noire sur fond blanc dans les infos de certains jeux ; l'espèce de trace noire d'encre à l'intérieur des pages sur je sais plus quelle rubrique...

Bon, tout ça va s'améliorer et le fond, lui, est de plus en plus intéressant !

----------


## Getz

> Petit retour après lecture de ce n° !
> 
> D'abord sur le dossier du Crunch, j'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est complet et tout, et j'ai aussi bien aimé le petit encart pour le "crunch" de la rédaction CPC. Ca répond en partie à mes questions sur les conditions de travail des journalistes de CPC et j'ai trouvé ça intéressant (et totalement en rapport avec le sujet).
> 
> Pour le reste, certaines rubriques me plaisent bien, à voir ce que ça va donner, même si au premier abord je me suis demandé ce qui avait changé finalement.
> Le coup du rédacteur qui teste un jeu qui ne lui plait pas a priori est plutôt bien vu, même si j'ai un doute sur sa pérennité (au bout d'un moment est-ce qu'ackboo n'en aura pas marre qu'on lui refourgue des jeux de dragues japonais ?). Bon, ça tiendra au moins le temps que chque rédacteur teste son némésis !
> 
> C'est plus sur la mise en page et le choix de couleur ou de style que je suis mitigé. Je n'ai pas eu de problème de lecture (certains disent que les encarts sont difficiles à lire ; je n'ai pas trouvé personnellement mais bon). En revanche, je trouve le style graphique parfois discutable.
> Par exemple l'écriture noire sur fond blanc dans les infos de certains jeux ; l'espèce de trace noire d'encre à l'intérieur des pages sur je sais plus quelle rubrique...
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi!

La maquette ne change pas énormément sur les tests et news, c'est surtout la fin de magazine qui change je trouve (matos et preview/en chantier).
La lisibilité des infos de jeux qui pêchent, c'est sur les jeux en chantier justement. Autant sur Escape From Tarkov ça passe bien (fond noir il me semble), autant sur les autres (Witch It et Bud Spencer) pas du tout!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> D'abord sur le dossier du Crunch, j'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est complet et tout, et j'ai aussi bien aimé le petit encart pour le "crunch" de la rédaction CPC. Ca répond en partie à mes questions sur les conditions de travail des journalistes de CPC et j'ai trouvé ça intéressant (et totalement en rapport avec le sujet).


Mince, j'ai mal lu la version papier ou l'encart est présent uniquement sur la version en ligne?




> La lisibilité des infos de jeux qui pêchent, c'est sur les jeux en chantier justement. Autant sur Escape From Tarkov ça passe bien (fond noir il me semble), autant sur les autres (Witch It et Bud Spencer) pas du tout!


Je lisais ça ce matin et c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit, entre la police blanche sur fond de bandes noires elle-mêmes sur fond clair, j'ai eu du mal à bien lire les dev, editeurs, dates, etc. dans la rubrique En Chantier

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Mince, j'ai mal lu la version papier ou l'encart est présent uniquement sur la version en ligne?


Je ne lis jamais la version en ligne. L'encart est bien présent sur la version papier  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est plus sur la mise en page et le choix de couleur ou de style que je suis mitigé. Je n'ai pas eu de problème de lecture (*certains disent que les encarts sont difficiles à lire* ; je n'ai pas trouvé personnellement mais bon). En revanche, je trouve le style graphique parfois discutable.
> *Par exemple l'écriture noire sur fond blanc dans les infos de certains jeux* ; l'espèce de trace noire d'encre à l'intérieur des pages sur je sais plus quelle rubrique...


Je ne sais pas si j'ai utilisé le mauvais terme pour ma part, mais ce que tu dis ne pas trouver difficile à lire dans la première partie du paragraphe concerne le style graphique que tu trouves discutable dans la seconde partie (c'est à dire les infos des trois jeu en chantier). Tu avais donc peut-être mal compris ce que les autres canards avaient voulu exprimer.  ::):

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je ne retrouve plus les messages en question mais il y était bien marqué "difficile à lire". Donc j'avais bien compris, mais effectivement je n'avais pas fait le lien avec les encarts en question, vu que pour ma part je ne les trouve pas difficiles à lire, mais juste moches  ::): 

Cela dit on est d'accord donc  ::):

----------


## geward10000

Savez vous ce que vaut Subnautica en VR?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pas de topic pour parler du n°375 qui sort dans 4 jours et qui est dispo à 100% sur le site ?

----------


## Izual

> Pas de topic pour parler du n°375 qui sort dans 4 jours et qui est dispo à 100% sur le site ?


C'est fait à l'instant, merci pour le rappel.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Savez vous ce que vaut Subnautica en VR?


Dommage que la rédac ne prenne pas quelques lignes pour en parler en effet, mais Subnautica est complètement jouable en VR, le HUD est lisible, ca marche uniquement aux mouvements de tête, pas de roomscale, pas d'utilisation des Touch.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Et les intérieurs en low def avec textures bien baveuses, ça ne gêne pas trop au casque ? parce que déjà à l'écran c'est limite si je ne me recule pas...

----------


## wsupyo

> Alors c'est clairement pas idéal, mais je reste persuadé que c'est tout de même moins décourageant que la rigidité et la lourdeur du jeu quand on le découvre pour la première fois.


Merci  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et les intérieurs en low def avec textures bien baveuses, ça ne gêne pas trop au casque ? parce que déjà à l'écran c'est limite si je ne me recule pas...


J'ai pas encore assez avancé dans le jeu, je suis encore en train de faire trempette dans les zones de départ. J'ai trouvé une première faille, mais c'était trop flippant en VR pour la visiter...

----------


## gerkhin

Bonjour tout le monde,

C'est mon premier post !

Je lis CPC depuis les Etats-Unis. Ca fait 4 ans que je vis là-bas et je suis vraiment heureux de pouvoir lire le magazine en ligne -- merci ! Avant, il fallait que je passe par le kiosque epresse.fr et c'était pas la joie. Je lis les écrits de l'équipe de CPC depuis les années Joystick et je dois dire que Canard PC est sans nul doute mon média favori.

Bref. Je me suis laissé tenter par le retour de Développez couché. J'ai installé Visual Studio et j'ai lancé le projet en mode debug mais, malheureusement, je suis tombé sur l'erreur suivante à la ligne 16 dans Jeu.cs :

"The type initializer for '' threw an exception."

J'a inspecté l'erreur et j'ai trouvé ce message dans InnerException > base > Message provenant de IrrlichtLime :

"The C++ module failed to load"

Détail important : J'utilise un Mac. Je pense que le souci vient du fait que IrrlichtDevice.CreateDevice() utilise DriverType.Direct3D9, qui n'est probablement pas supporté sur Mac.

J'ai essayé de consulter la documentation de IrrlichtLime mais leur site est hors ligne au moment où j'écris.

Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres fous qui ont tenté comme moi de lancer le programme sur un Mac ? Quelqu'un connaît-il l'alternative Apple à Direct3D ?

Je suis un web développeur et j'utilise .NET à mon boulot, mais je n'ai jamais programmé un jeu vidéo. Je crois bien que le mix Irrlicht, Visual Studio et Mac ne passe pas très bien pour ça !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bref. Je me suis laissé tenter par le retour de Développez couché. J'ai installé Visual Studio et j'ai lancé le projet en mode debug mais, malheureusement, je suis tombé sur l'erreur suivante à la ligne 16 dans Jeu.cs :
> 
> "The type initializer for '' threw an exception."
> 
> J'a inspecté l'erreur et j'ai trouvé ce message dans InnerException > base > Message provenant de IrrlichtLime :
> 
> "The C++ module failed to load"
> 
> Détail important : J'utilise un Mac. Je pense que le souci vient du fait que IrrlichtDevice.CreateDevice() utilise DriverType.Direct3D9, qui n'est probablement pas supporté sur Mac.


C'est possible en effet. Essaye avec DriverType.OpenGL.

Mais vu le message d'erreur, le problème vient sans doute du fait qu'IrrlichtLime utilise du code C++ unsafe (non-managé) qui ne marche pas avec Mono (donc sous Linux ou sur Mac). Il existait un wrapper C# crossplatform d'Irrlicht, IrrlichtNetCP, mais malheureusement il n'est plus maintenu depuis des lustres.

----------


## gerkhin

Merci de ton aide, Sébum ! Et, oui, je sais, ça fait un mois que tu m'as répondu. J'ai essayé d'utiliser le driver OpenGL mais ça n'a pas corrigé l'erreur. Je n'ai pas tenté IrrlichtNetCP, puisque, en effet, il n'a pas été mis à jour depuis au moins 5 ans ! Je pense que je vais plutôt utiliser virtualbox avec un ISO Windows.

----------


## Djinn42

De mon côté j'ai copié-codé Canardstein et j'en suis très content. Par contre pas de textures Couly pour le numéro 5, alors j'ai pris des textures réalistes et c'est pas marrant.

Occupation vaine du jour : piquer la Cintiq de ma femme et faire des textures vilaines.

Bien content de retrouver Développez couché. J'ai toujours un oeil sur LÖVE depuis un numéro spécial sur le développement de jeux. Très sympa aussi.
Je me suis tordu l'esprit à coder à la main une map en 3D Iso.

Le petit carré de sélection blanc en bas paye pas de mine mais fait beaucoup réfléchir. J'aime bien.

----------


## koko26

Bonjour! je suis le développez couché, et j'ai remarqué une erreur dans celui du numéro 383, le "Jeu.TextureGarde[Frame]"  de la classe ennemi est remplacé sur le site par "Jeu.TextureGarde*Frame*", ce qui m'a laissé perdu et perplexe vu mon absence totale de connaissances en C# ^^ en tout cas merci à vous pour votre super boulot depuis tant d'années! et une autre petite question, la mise en ligne des articles pour les numéros pas encore sortis se feront avec le même rythme qu'actuellement ou bien se feront ils sur la fin du mois? merci pour votre temps!

----------

